
Level 3 Tries to Waylay Hackers - abetaha
http://www.wsj.com/articles/level-3-tries-to-waylay-hackers-1432891803?mod=LS1
======
TsukasaUjiie
Didn't Level3 recently have Net-Neutrality issues with Verizon? While I think
that botnets are a serious issue for internet security, I don't see how
carriers have the authority or mandate to engage in selective traffic
filtering without it contravening their support for NN.

If ICANN or the RIR's (APNIC, RIPE) were vested with the power and
responsibility of maintaining botnet-blacklists then that might be better? I
just don't think there's any legitimacy in carriers taking on this role.

------
click170
Paywalled.

Anyone have a non-paywalled source that doesn't involve circumventing said
paywall? I would prefer to take my page views elsewhere.

~~~
tw04
Just search for the article on google and it will take you straight there.

~~~
click170
I think you miss my point. The point isn't to circumvent the paywall, its to
take my patronage to a site that doesn't employ those tactics.

~~~
tw04
In other words, you want the death of journalism. Or are you telling us all
you both have adblock disabled and click on ads you see on sites that make
their money that way?

~~~
click170
That's a false dichotomy, and I think you're well aware of that.

~~~
tw04
A one-sentence reply without any substance. I'd say you're well aware that it
isn't in the least, which is why you didn't bother even attempting to expand
on what is a blatantly false statement.

